# My doctor visit today CHF update and other things



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So I finally got in to see my Doc. Have I said how much I love her?????? 

So I wanted to talk to her about my CHF diagnosis by the doc in the first hospital - and my sugars being elevated - and my hair falling out - my thyroid - and being so freakin tired.

She spent an hour with me talking about everything and this is what she told me.


She was shocked that anyone told me I have CHF. She said if I did she would have heard it when she has listened to my heart and my lungs and she has never heard anything. But just to be safe she sent me for another chest x-ray and she said she would call me as soon as she got the results. But she said she did not expect to find anything and IF there was something there she said it would have to be very early first stages and prognosis for that is excellent.

My sugar levels. Her best guess is the infected gall bladder throwing my sugars off - but I had blood taken to check. I'll know soon.

My hair falling out. Her best guess was that it was the anesthesia since I was under for 18 hours because of the sleep apnea. But to be safe I had blood drawn to check my iron levels - thyroid - and B12. And the Iron levels were to see if I am anemic - which could account for being tired and the hair loss.

She added welbutrin to the paxil I take for my depression. She says they work well together.

So it was a good check-up. The Vampire that drew blood was a very good looking BHM!! That was a nice surprise.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm glad to see that you have a doctor that listens to you....that is sadly rare these days. Hopefully she'll help you get all this turned around as quickly as possible.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 26, 2007)

well, a chest xray will showif there is fluid build up, but like i said too Sandie, just the improvement after your cpap is a good sign, less swollen ankles is a huge positive...

not all heart failure shows up on a chest xray, there is right and left sided heart failure, one affects the body, one affects the lungs (in a general sense) so..the xray is not the only way to tell....

also, the sugars could have been stress related etc but i warn you...the better my thyroid and its thyroid levels got, the higher my sugars got, now i dont tolerate much carbs/sugar at all, before i elevates my blood sugar...but as a side note, as my thyroid got leveled out, my cholesterol came down...go figure...if it is your thyroid you also have to watch for issues with your blood pressure....

good on the drugs together, many drugs like working with each other better...apparently these two do too...lol.....

congrats on a doc that hears you...they are worth their weight in gold...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 26, 2007)

Doc called earlier. My lungs are clear and my heart looks good!!

She says no CHF here!  

She feels my infected gall bladder cause the fluids.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 27, 2007)

wahoo Sandie...that is awesome...keep doing what you are doing...


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 28, 2007)

i have been offline all week and only just read this  I'm so happy that everything looks good  I hope your meds do better for your depression too


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 28, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks everybody I am very happy about this.


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

Sandie, I'm very happy for you. What a frightening diagnosis you had at first. I know you've changed your diet and have the CPAP; overall, how much better are you feeling?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sandie, I'm very happy for you. What a frightening diagnosis you had at first. I know you've changed your diet and have the CPAP; overall, how much better are you feeling?



Tina it's like night and day. And since adding Wellbutrin to the Paxil I am a new person.I no longer feel sad all the time. I am sleeping like a baby and I changed my diet to up my protein (I added a protein shake at breakfast and lunch) and a good multi vitamin and I feel fabulous. 

I have a protein shake alone for breakfast. Another one for lunch with some cottage cheese or a salad, dinner is fish or chicken or some other lean protein and veggies and a salad. If I want a snack before bed it's fruit. I found some single serve no sugar pies in our local Walmart that are pretty tasty and are good for a treat. This works for me. I feel great and I am slowly losing weight.

I'm very happy with everything.


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

I am truly happy for you, Sandie. Funny how different life looks from the other side of depression, isn't it? It is hereditary in my family, and also is a common side effect from a couple of my conditions, so it's something that visits me more often than I would like. Sometimes a few changes is all it can take to make a huge difference. Glad that has happened for you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> I am truly happy for you, Sandie. Funny how different life looks from the other side of depression, isn't it? It is hereditary in my family, and also is a common side effect from a couple of my conditions, so it's something that visits me more often than I would like. Sometimes a few changes is all it can take to make a huge difference. Glad that has happened for you.




Thank you Tina.


----------

